# Hasegawa SR-71 completed. *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I've built this kit a couple of times as a kid although it was the Revell offering. This time I decided to build the Hasegawa kit. This is the SR-71 in 1/72 scale. My only complaint were the decals, but you build and learn and next time I'll know what to do before hand.
Painted with Model Master Flat Black with Tamiya gray primer underneath.
By far one of my most favorite jet's. Just plain menacing looking and will look great in my display case.
The decals were ok, but I should have used some micro sol on them. They are sealed with Testors dull-cote, I know they won't come off now.
Anyway, here it is:












































I also built the Hasegawa egg plane, but the decals were thicker than my toenails!! Couldn't even come close to using them.
Here is an in progress pic of it:








Thanks for viewing! Back to cars now! LOL
Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:....


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

never saw the egg sr, sweet


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I might suggest,the way I did my 1/48 scale Testors kit is to paint the entire aircraft gloss black.Then I decal the entire plane,let dry and then dull coat the entire plane for that overall flat finish.Alexander


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the comments. 
Alexander, yup, live and learn. This is the first plane I've done since I was a kid. I build cars, but I can guarantee that my next plane will be much better.
Chris


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm doing the 1/144 Revell Sea Shadow right now and thats the way I will be doing the finish.Glad I could help.Alexander


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A very nice built kit, Superduty! That's on my list of subjects to pick up and its just my scale, too. I love this scale because you can have a whole lot of them on the shelf. Tell us some more about the Hasegawa kit. I assume good parts fit and good detail, but how is the cockpit for details? Sometimes their cockpits are... lacking.

All in all, I love it. That IS a beautiful airplane.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Roguepink, Thanks for the compliments. Yes, this jet goes together very well. Of course their aren't many parts to it, but you do have the option of open or closed landing gear as well as canopy.


The detail is sparse in the cockpit. Definitely not like the stuff I've seen you do in a couple of your cockpits.


I will say Hasegawa's box art sold this kit for me. I know the Revell kit is just as good, but their is nothing like looking dead on at the worlds fastest spy plane.

Chris


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The Revell kit has all raised paneling, something I don't like. I have considered the Italeri kit as well, but I usually like Hasegawa's kits the best.

You can get a lot more detail in the cockpits with aftermarket parts from Squadron (www.squadron.com), at the very least an ejection seat does the trick.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Excellent job.

Love the egg too.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> Excellent job.
> 
> Love the egg too.


Thanks Doc!

Chris


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, are you gonna fudge the Egg SR71 markings? Maybe the late 70's/mid-80' low vis version! LOL


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey, wheres the little Russian guy?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here are some pics of the Sea Shadow I mentioned in an earlier post.This was a very difficult model to do because of the edges,I have another so I learned a lot from this one.Gloss black,decals,then dullcoat the entire model.I am still peeling off the paper from the acrylic base.alexander


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alexander, thanks. That looks great. Like I said, Live and learn, next time I'll know better. Not sure when next time will be, but probably when I start my 1/72 Sherman.

Nah, no decals, going to leave it as is. The little Russian is complete and standing next to it too.

Here's a pic from the show:









Thanks again guys.
Chris


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That looks great,Chris,you can also coat flat paint with Future Clear,and then decal,and spray the dull coat.Alexander


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: sd!  rr


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a great model, the pictures look superb!

The SR71 is such a unique aircraft that even today looks like something from a scifi movie. You have done it justice.

Have you ever considered making a model of the Valkyrie, which is another aircraft that still looks like it is a concept?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

awesome build! and awesome aircraft!

although i was very surprised to see how _*not*_ large it really is!











anyway, tell me more about this "egg" plane!?

what is it?
where do you get 'em?
is there an A-10 ?
pleez pleez


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting, that looks spectacular. 

You know....I don't think we could design and build an SR-71 these days. That plane was so far ahead of its time it's scarey.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Wow, thanks guys. If I ever get the chance(I'm sure I will) I plan on building another one. This time with the knowledge I have it should be much better.

Hasegawa makes the little egg planes in a variety of other planes, although I don't think the A-10 is one of them. A search on the auction site as well as HLJ.com and others will tell you of what other offerings are available. 
The kits remind me of the Funster kits. Just fun little projects when you hit a rut.

Chris


----------

